# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  FLUIDIC â A Sculpture in Motion: An Interactive Field of 12,000 Spheres Illuminated b

## Sagan

*FLUIDIC â A Sculpture in Motion: An Interactive Field of 12,000 Spheres Illuminated by Lasers* 

 

FLUIDIC is the result of a unique collaboration between Hyundaiâs  Advanced Design Center and Berlin-based studio WHITEvoid. The  interactive light sculpture is made from 12,000 suspended spheres that  act as three dimensional pixels, or voxels. Surrounded by 3D cameras the  piece can sense viewerâs motions which are then translated into light  patterns, but amazingly the light supplied to the individual voxels is  fully external. An array of high-speed lasers project into the cloud to  create the dynamic visuals in real-time. Via WHITEvoid: 

A seemingly floating point cloud above a water pond and consisting  of 12,000 translucent spheres marks the heart of the installation. Due  to a complex computer algorithm the spheres are arranged seemingly  random within the cloud. At the same time the algorithm observes the  positions and projection angles of eight high-speed laser projectors  that are being arranged around the artwork. They are sending out beams  scanning through the arrangement of the cloud. Generating bright and dim  light points, this creates a highly organic and natural distribution of  voxels (3D pixels). Emerging lines and shapes finally form graphical  compositions without any sweet or blind spots. Keeping the same density  and intensity the FLUIDIC graphics enables their viewers to observe and  interact with it from every point of view. 

FLUIDIC will be on display at the Temporary Museum for New Design in Milan through April 14th. 

video at link 
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/0...ted-by-lasers/

----------

